# Carpet plants... vs. vacuum?



## geneyoonit (May 19, 2009)

I have yet to buy carpet plants...
Orders some from local stores (hc), but I have a pretty noob question (now that I'm buying carpet plants)...

when I do my biweekly water change, how do I vacuum the gravel without disrupting the carpet plant's roots?

would the roots be intact under the gravel and be okay to vacuum? or would I "lightly" vacuum above the carpet in order to not disrupt anything?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I think its the same as sand, just have the end of the vacuum like 1" above the ground and use a swirling motion when you vacuum. itll kick up the crud and you jsut suck it up.

I have sand so its easy for me ive been doing it for a while now but I follow up with a HUGE net( the fish move out of the way)to get the floating and suspended debris out, leave filters off for 15 minutes then kick em on one at a time about 5 minutes apart.

This method does not uproot the plants even fresh stem plantings.


----------



## geneyoonit (May 19, 2009)

Alright. I'll try that and have a little practice before it's too late 

thanks for your input!


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

its easier then vacuuming gravel IMO.

Just use a swirling motion like you are waxing a car or something, reverse it to kick up more and then stop and let the debris get sucked in. takes a few times and it collects in the slow to still water areas of the tank. I only vacuum two corners of the tank now, current blows it to those corners and makes it easy. If you have some bare substrate spots, take a hair pick or even a sterilized fork and tease the substrate, I did that and my plants responded well to it.


----------



## geneyoonit (May 19, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> its easier then vacuuming gravel IMO.
> 
> Just use a swirling motion like you are waxing a car or something, reverse it to kick up more and then stop and let the debris get sucked in. takes a few times and it collects in the slow to still water areas of the tank. I only vacuum two corners of the tank now, current blows it to those corners and makes it easy. If you have some bare substrate spots, take a hair pick or even a sterilized fork and tease the substrate, I did that and my plants responded well to it.


wow great idea with the fork 
will be using that idea (or trying it out @ least) when my hc package comes in!


----------

